# Driver



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello I was just wondering if a larger CC driver would help take the curve out of my drive. I know the CC's of a driver give a larger "sweet spot" to hit the ball so that was why I was wondering. I know there is other things that would cure that too.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

ok the new thing on drivers is Called "MOI" Moment of Inertia. If i'm not mistaken it puts the center of gravity lower and farther back inside the club making the club less likely to turn off target as in closing the clubface or opening it while swing ...all in all causes the club to rotate less. drivers like these include D1 from titleist the square drivers from Nike and callaway and theres other ones from all the name brands ...CC's just talk about the size of the clubface meaning bigger club harder to miss the ball basically and bigger sweet spot ... So if your looking to stop the rotation of the club on off center hits and keep them straighter look at the new drivers with the higher MOI


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Thank you, I am only 14 so I won't get enough money to buy any good clubs until i get a real job. But I will keep that in mind


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A bigger driver is not going to cure your CURVE. The pro at your golf club will. You have a technical problem in your swing. There is all kinds of advice on curing a "Slice" to be had, save yourself so money, just google it. 

Del


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

65nlovenit said:


> A bigger driver is not going to cure your CURVE. The pro at your golf club will. You have a technical problem in your swing. There is all kinds of advice on curing a "Slice" to be had, save yourself so money, just google it.
> 
> Del



I agree. Don't try to find equipment to cure your mishaps. Try to find out why you have mishaps.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

golf fanatic 57 said:


> I agree. Don't try to find equipment to cure your mishaps. Try to find out why you have mishaps.


Well yesterday at the range, I hooked curve balls, there was a crosswind, then when I lined up into the wind the balls went straighter. I think it was the wind or maybe those stupid rubber tees. I don't want to sound like I blame everything for where the ball goes but when the wind was as strong as it was yesterday, I can't help but to blame it.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Crosswinds can affect your ball path. Yes, they are right, MOI, is what you want in a club.


----------

